
Clean up, Organize your mailbox and save time using Sanebox - WebDev2
http://7labs.heypub.com/technology-news/clean-up-organize-your-mailbox-and-save-time-using-sanebox.html
======
dbuxton
I got almost halfway through this before realising that it was a press release
rather than a techcrunch "news" item.

Which shows how little critical thought goes into the majority of techcrunch
articles rather than this being remotely modest.

Any independent user assessments or at least a distillation of what the
product does?

------
skotzko
I've had a really good experience with Sanebox for the last few months,
actually. It seems to do a much better job filtering my inbox than priority
inbox alone. Granted, it takes some initial training over the first week or
so, but I've been a very happy customer.

------
zedadex
So, I pay $5 a month (or keep inviting friends in a ponzi-esque rush to get
free service even as I know it will run out eventually) to keep doing what
I've been doing with Gmail. No thanks.

